# Vizsla art



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I have found an artist on face book that does remarkable art with various dog breeds including vizslas. He has note cards as well as prints and magnets. It is definitely worth a look. I am always looking for vizsla goodies and his stuff is "eye candy" for a vizsla lover. Check him out.

www.michaelsteddum.com


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. I really like "lucky dog" and "couch potatoes."


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is too funny, I found his site on Monday!! I absolutely LOVE "Old Couch Potatoes"--it's how I imagine my sofa in about 12 years.

FYI--I know the owner/breeder of the dog in "In The Bag"... the pup is now a very nice bitch.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I think "couch potatoes" really captures the vizsla sideways glance well.


----------

